# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ PACIFIC WIRELESS

## Lamos LTD.

Θα θέλαμε να σας πληροφορήσουμε ότι μετά από μια μεγάλη καθυστέρηση για την οποία σας ζητάμε συγνώμη έχουμε πάλι σε στοκ της κεραίες της Pacific Wireless.

Ειδικότερα σας επισημαίνουμε την άφιξη των κεραιών 

RooTennaTM σε 14 και 18 dBi 
Grid 14/18/23 dBI με BandPASS FILTER

Πληροφορίες στα τηλ.: 210 8256216 / 7 / 8

Φιλικά

ΛΑΜΟΣ ΕΠΕ

----------


## mapas

Τιμές ?

----------


## special

παρακαλω τουλαχιστον πειτε μας τιμες μια και η συγκεκριμενες κεραιες ειναι αρκετα καλες αλλα και ακριβες.

----------


## Lamos LTD.

Κύριοι,

Για να ενημερωθείτε για τις τιμές παρακαλούμε όπως επικοινωνήσετε με την εταιρεία στα τηλ. 210 8256216 / 7 / 8

Οι τιμές που βρίσκονται στο site http://www.lamos.com ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ

Φιλικά

ΛΑΜΟΣ ΕΠΕ

----------


## Lamos LTD.

Κύριοι οι τιμές δεν είναι κρυφές όπως το τοπο8ετείτε. Απλά κάποιοι παραποίησαν τους τιμοκαταλόγους που είχαμε κάνει post την προηγούμενη φορά και δεν σκοπεύουμε να τους δημοσιεύσουμε πάλι σε κάποιο forum.

Σχετικά με τον user bowie ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ περίπτωση να έχει συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο από τα άτομα της εταιρείας μας γιατί πολιτική μας είναι η ανακοίνωση των τιμών από το τηλέφωνο.

Φιλικά

Α. Σομαλάκης
Γ. Διευθυντής

----------


## Lamos LTD.

Έχεις δίκιο. Συγνώμη.

Οι τιμές στο site είναι από τον Ιανουάριο 2004 και επειδή έχει δημιουργηθεί κάποιο πρόβλημα με το hosting δεν μπορούμε να τις αλλάξουμε - τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο άμεσα οσο θέλουμε.



ΜΦΧ

Α. Σομαλακης

----------


## racer

Μεταφέρθηκαν τα off-topic και τα ειρωνικά μονήματα σχετικά με την πολιτική marketing εταιρειών στην Ελλάδα στο: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=147312#147312

----------

